# [SOLVED] you don't need Canon PIXMA MP-540 32-bit driver

## as.gentoo

Hi,

is there a way to make a 32-bit printer driver work on a 64-bit box?

the profile is: default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde *

the kernel (-3.13.x) supports 32-bit

background:

Canon does not support a 64-bit driver for PIXMA MP-540 printer/scanner.

Thanks in advance!Last edited by as.gentoo on Sat Dec 26, 2015 2:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

You can run CUPS in a 32-bit VM, that's the best option here as it'll also keep Canon's proprietary shovelware nicely sandboxed.

----------

## geki

canon pixma mp-xyz scanner are natively supported by media-gfx/sane-backends SANE_BACKENDS="pixma".

see http://mp610.blogspot.de/2008/04/give-your-scanner-new-freshly-sane.html

as for the printer part, one may find the corresponding ppd file for cups in the canon debian tarball and edit it which is described in the ubuntu forums thread. that may suffice?

see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/canon-mp-540-scanner-geht-nicht-drucker-schon/

(german, partly in english)

well, wish you good luck!  :Surprised: 

----------

## as.gentoo

Well   :Embarassed:  actually it's much easier. 

You need to emerge net-print/cups-bjnp (GPL-2). 

I just couldn't find that package - when I looked in the web @ https://www.openprinting.org/drivers https://www.openprinting.org/driver/gimp-print//Ca . I thought that is a site listing all available drivers but obviously it's another page.

----------

## geki

as.gentoo

I think it would be good to update the subject of the first post to reflect the real question and mark it solved. thank you.

----------

